# 450 miles, 3 mountains, 5 days... advice please!



## drewbradley (16 Jul 2012)

http://3peakscycleuk.blogspot.co.uk/

Hi all. 

In just over 2 weeks me and some friends / family are completing the 3 Peaks Challenge for charity but instead of driving between the mountains, we're cycling. This means 450 miles of cycling, 3 mountains (Ben Nevis, Scafell Pike and Snowdon) in just 5 days. 

We're going to be out for around 12 hours a day, if not more so I was hoping for some advice. Any tips on nutrition, recovery, timings for breaks and so on would be greatly welcome. I've put the link to our blog at the top if anyone would like some more information. 

As I say any advice, tips or donations to our charities  (https://www.justgiving.com/teams/3peakscyclechallenge) would be greatly received!


----------



## PaulB (16 Jul 2012)

Don't do it. It's way too overused and I'd say the distance is twice what you reckon there as we did it once (regrettably) and did 1,100 miles door to door (Lancashire). Seriously, I'd suggest looking at something else. Sorry to appear a sour puss but that challenge takes far too many people on those three mountains. We found Scafell Pike being the smallest to be easily the hardest but felt sorry for the people who live in those farms in Wasdale or Seathwaite (depending on which direction you take it from). I'm pleased to read it's not going to involve driving, which we regret doing due to the pollution and inconvenience with noise and late arrivals, departures being annoying for the residents. Have you considered doing three 1,000 metre peaks in Scotland or Wales instead?


----------



## moxey (16 Jul 2012)

5 days should be pretty do-able
Some mates of mine did it earlier this month in 46 and a half hours pretty much non stop.


----------



## Eddie (16 Jul 2012)

Not sure if you're serious with the poll? 

Chocolate - no, it melts!
Raisins - No, not enough calories, and a PITA to eat
Nuts - No, they are fat and protein, you need carbs

Actual good food - Flapjack, cakes, cereal bars, energy bars, sports drinks, sandwiches, jelly babies. Are you going to be doing a decent pace or ambling along? If you're doing a good pace then you need to carefully consider how your body responds after 100+ miles on a bike. You should ideally test what you're going to eat on your longer training rides, to check that it doesn't have any "adverse" effects. That is if you're going to have a proper go at it.


----------



## Berties (16 Jul 2012)

i think eddie has hit the nail on the head with foods and testing your requirements,i did the three peaks,but bussed in between,in under 19 hours,driving times are measured and you must keep to the times or wait to do your next climb,it poured all the time i was stupid with diet did it with pork pies and a block of cheese from safe ways in fort william,we just blagged the event,but still did it in a good(ish) time,but had done some low level training,not the same as you are doing ,i wish you luck the mountains are a great place to be but do respect them,conditions do change quick,and can get the best of athletes into trouble


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Jul 2012)

Isotonic drinks are important. I like the high 5 zero stuff, 1/2 tablet in 500ml bottle.
Food wise Eddie is right I'd add forget the stuff you listed. Nuts make you feel full and don't digest well when you are active, chocolate will probably make you sick towards the end and raisins can be a laxative which you probably don't want.


----------

